# lakes/campsites suitable for dinghy sailing



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

Taking a dinghy to Spain and Portugal for Jan to April 2013 and need some pointers to campsites with easy access to sailing water. access by portage trolley with dingy and secure -ish storage overnight for boat along side van 

already planning on visiting baragem de odivelas

ANDY&SUE


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Andy&Sue. We stopped at this site last year .La Garoffa near Almeria you wont get much nearer to the water than this site .The site is old and quite but we like it.Sorry cannot provide a link to their web site.If you have the ACSI book it`s in there.

Les


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

They do sailing at markadia camp site in Portugal, it is open all year. We go a lot to this site but for the fishing.

http://www.markadia.net/


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this campsite:

http://www.losbatanes.com/en

This campsite is in the Albacete province by the Ruidera Lakes. It's a big site with good toilet facilities, restaurant and bar and a small shop. It's in the ACSI book. They is plenty of places for sailing and walking. The lakes are a fabulous colour. I have some pictures on my website below.

Christine


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

where's Barryd??

Now he'll have some stories to tell you about dinghy sailing!! :lol:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

can you just float your dingy on these waters r do you need a license?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

can you just float your dingy on these waters r do you need a license?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

No licence needed, just get afloat.. You will find that they do not allow outboard motors though, but you can use electric motors..

So oars or sail only.

ray.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*la garoffa*

la garoffa is great small and friendly ( run by a scot guy when we were there)
the beach laps onto the site and we saw dolphins whilst out sailing from the beach
highly rec to anyone who likes fishing from a small boat also


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a question*

Christine 1310 whats the site that u use as a pic as the header at the top of your web site ( 2 vans next to water)?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: a question*



andyandsue said:


> Christine 1310 whats the site that u use as a pic as the header at the top of your web site ( 2 vans next to water)?


It's the municipal campsite in Bergerac. Since the aire closed this is the nearest site to town. It's on the opposite side of the river but only a 15 minute walk to the centre along the riverside. The facilities are old and need updating but it's a nice location.

Christine


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*



lifestyle said:


> Hi Andy&Sue. We stopped at this site last year .La Garoffa near Almeria you wont get much nearer to the water than this site .The site is old and quite but we like it.Sorry cannot provide a link to their web site.If you have the ACSI book it`s in there.
> 
> Les


http://www.lagarrofa.com/


----------

